# How to use DummyNet on Red Hat?



## 1780yz (Jul 21, 2022)

I am considering DummyNet for generating network failures for testing on Red Hat. My goal is to develop a program to handle clustering interruptions, and my development environment currently consists of two Red Hat virtual machines as cluster members.

However, DummyNet seems native to FreeBSD, and I have not yet found a very good document about its installation on RHEL. So instead, I saw some articles mentioning compiling DummyNet on RedHat.

So, I am wondering about the following potentials:
- Installation, so do we have an RPM repo for it?
- Compile DummyNet, which is the hard way to go.
- Build a virtualized network and direct traffic through a VM of FreeBSD. In this way,  I am unfamiliar with the network, so I will need some pointers on the network structure, e.g. router, subnet, gateway, etc. Also, I am not sure whether this direction is overly complicated.
- Or, some other way, please remind me.

Please let me know if you need more details, and I will highly appreciate any hints or suggestions.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2022)

Regarding building or installing Dummynet on RedHat, see rule #7:


> We will not allow technical/support questions about any operating system other than FreeBSD anywhere on this forum. That includes the Off-Topic forum. Always ask technical/support questions about other operating systems on the forums or mailing lists associated with those operating systems.


FreeBSD Forums Rules



1780yz said:


> - Build a virtualized network and direct traffic through a VM of FreeBSD. In this way, I am unfamiliar with the network, so I will need some pointers on the network structure, e.g. router, subnet, gateway, etc.


This is the only solution we can support.


----------



## smithi (Jul 23, 2022)

I would suggest subscribing to freebsd-ipfw@freebsd.org and/or contacting the primary dummynet author, Prof. Luigi Rizzo (luigi@freebsd.org), who on form may be interested.


----------

